# Paint.net won't install or uninstall. Help!



## Kunundrum (Aug 5, 2006)

My problem is that I get error messages when trying to install or uninstall Paint.net. The problem may have started with uninstalling Net Framework 2.0 before I uninstalled Paint.net, but now I cant get it to run. I tried re-installing Net Framework then attempted to uninstall Paint.net but that had no effect. 
I get the following error messages: 
"A network error occured while attempting to read from the file C:\Program Files\Paint.net\Staging\PaintDoNet_1884892242.msi."

"There is a problem with this windows installer package. A program required for this install to complete could not be run."

Please help as I really want Paint.net to work again!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What is Paint.net?

Where did Net framework come from?


----------



## Kunundrum (Aug 5, 2006)

Paint.net is an image editor. My net framework came from microsoft.com.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

if you reinstalled Net Framework 2.0 try reinstalling paint.net. some times that might fix it. or it might help to uninstall it


----------



## Kunundrum (Aug 5, 2006)

most certainly ive tried that. Ive gone through everything i could find to fix this, looked through log files, searched the registry, checked services and permissions, system restore, nothing has helped. The only thing i found was a reference to a program called "NGen", which i have no idea what that is, but it seems to have everything to do with my problem, I think anyway.
I doubt anyone can help me with this, this was my last resort, posting on these forums. My problem is probably so unique that it can only be fixed by re-installing windows. I would pay for another solution.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

have you checked this place yet?
http://paintdotnet.12.forumer.com/index.php


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

info here

http://msdn.microsoft.com/msdnmag/issues/05/04/NGen/

may be aproblem with the .NET install


----------



## Kunundrum (Aug 5, 2006)

well, easier than i thought, problem solved thanks to this little program.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301
thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you post a link where you downloaded or purchased Paint.net? I can't find anything on the web about this application.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Here you go DoubleHelix, I found this link stickied in the forum 
wilson44512 mentioned in his post.

Paint.NET

Looks like it has a very respectable list of features for something that is open source and free to use.


----------

